# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Onde guardas os teu testes ?

## Julio Macieira

Olá reefamigos

Há várias marcas de reagentes para fazermos testes ás aguas dos nossos aquarios.

Curiosamente, testes de marcas diferentes poderão indicar leituras diferentes.
Pois é. E  porque será ?

Alguem sabe onde deve de ser guardado os reagentes para termos a certeza de que não foram adulterados ?

Eu digo....mas primeiro vamos a ouvir as vossas opiniões.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva, gente

Guardar reagentes... pessoalmente considero ou classifico os mesmos em dois grupos. Ok antes que alguem me bate sao mais  :SbLangue6:  . Mas para este caso eu acho que serve.
Os reagentes liquidos deverão ser guardados num local escuro e que nao seja muito humido. A casa de banho esta quanto a mim fora de questão ( por questões de humidade).
Os reagentes solidos deverão ser guardados num local seco.
Ha reagentes num sentido mais lato que deverao ser guardados no frio.
Resumindo dado a grande diversidade de reagentes para os diversos fins a que se destinam deve-se sempre que possivel seguir as recomendações do fabricante.

Abraço
Ze

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá José Oliveira


Fizestes bem em exclarecer "os reagentes", na realidade a minha questão fica dubia sem diferênciar os "Liquidos" dos que são em "Pó"

Mas...partido do principio que os reagentes em "Pó" devem de ser mantidos em locais sêcos obviamente, a minha questão vai para a generalidade dos "Liquidos", aqueles que temos de contar as "gotinhas"

Estou a ficar "curioso" com os resultados  :Admirado:

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva Julio e as outras pessoas que certamente se vão manifestar  :SbSourire:  

Entao aqui vai....
Reagentes com hidroxido de sodio deverão ser protegidos do CO2 ( dioxido de carbono que faz parte do ar).
Os reagentes com "quelatos" são sensiveis á luz e ao ar para alem da temperatura, salvo erro.
Depois existem reagentes com formulas ainda mais exoticas.... acerca das quais nem sei adivinhar, afinal sao mais que as mães.
Na minha opinião nao existe um lugar " perfeito" mas existem locais que não são adequados.... dai que os reagentes deveriam ter uma validade e que eu acho e pessoalmente exigo num reagente, antes de passar a nota  :Cool:  .

Abraço
Ze

----------


## Eduardo Mata

olá,eu votei "no frigorifico",mas não é lá dentro,os meus testes estão em cima do frigorifico!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

:Admirado:   :Admirado:  Como trabalho com química, posso já falar que temos que guardar os testes na geladeira. Não sei como é o nome aí em Portugal.
Explico o porque: A maioria dos testes usam reagentes orgãnicos voláteis, ou seja, reagentes que com temperatura alta se evaporam.

Meu conselho seria não colocar na zona de congelamento e sim a uma temperatura ao qual fique entre 4 a 10 °C. Na parte baixa da geladeira seria o ideal. Lembrar que deve-se manter os frascos na caixa bem fechados.

Julio,  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  ou  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Oi Rinaldo

Assim não vale   :Coradoeolhos:  

Eu estava a espera das opiniões dos nossos membros. Assim adulteramos a tendência de voto dos membros.

Eu sabia, que tu sabias LOL, mas já agora acrescento, que os testes alem de deverem ser colocados no frigorífico, devem de ser colocados dentro de um saco plástico hermeticamente fechado.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Desculpa-me Julio, não foi minha intensão colocar a resposta diretamente, mais já foi......hehehe.  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Com a chegada do calor, nunca é demais relembrar que os testes devem de ser gurdados no frigorifico, de preferência dentro de saco plastico herméticamente fechado.

Não esqueçam que as altas temperaturas adulteram os testes, e bem basta encontra-los nas lojas nos expositores, a maior parte das vezes á temperatura ambiente.

Depois, admirem-se de os reagentes darem valores errados  :Admirado:

----------


## Raul Ramalho

> Olá pessoal
> 
> Com a chegada do calor, nunca é demais relembrar que os testes devem de ser gurdados no frigorifico, de preferência dentro de saco plastico herméticamente fechado.
> 
> Não esqueçam que as altas temperaturas adulteram os testes, e bem basta encontra-los nas lojas nos expositores, a maior parte das vezes á temperatura ambiente.
> 
> Depois, admirem-se de os reagentes darem valores errados


Olá caros menbro estão a falar de todos os teste ph,kh,no2,no3,etc  ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Raul

Sim. Excepto alguns dos reagentes em pó

----------


## Raul Ramalho

> Olá Raul
> 
> Sim. Excepto alguns dos reagentes em pó


ok
não sabia
obrigado

----------


## Duarte Alves

> Oi Rinaldo
> 
> Assim não vale   
> 
> Eu estava a espera das opiniões dos nossos membros. Assim adulteramos a tendência de voto dos membros.
> 
> Eu sabia, que tu sabias LOL, mas já agora acrescento, que os testes alem de deverem ser colocados no frigorífico, devem de ser colocados dentro de um saco plástico hermeticamente fechado.


Numa gaveta é muito mau???
É que convecer a minha mae a deixar por os teste dos aquarios no frigrifico é impossivel :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Duarte

Se consegires manter os reagentes a uma temperatura + - de 4 a 10 °C, não tem problema. Eu é que tenho um problema com as gavetas...não consigo.

----------


## Duarte Alves

Pois nao sei tenho que ver a temp.  da gaveta a tarde e a noite

----------


## Rui Damião

eu tenho dentro de um movel que fica na sala sera que estao mal?

----------


## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Pessoal... Espero que se refiram a "depois de abertos", caso contrario, 99% dos testes que compramos ja devem estar mais que estragados :|

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Eu guardo-os na gaveta de um armário, em local seco.

----------


## Vlamir Freitas

Amigos,

Quais testes devo obrigatoriamente fazer em meu aquário ?

Grato,

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Olá
Não sei se ainda vou a tempo de comentar, pois já lá vai cinco anos, mas a minha opinião é a seguinte: nos armazéns de revenda estão em prateleiras ao ar livre, nas lojas também, e quando vão para casa do consumidor é para dar muito uso, e não se chega a estragar, mas sempre podem colocar numa caixa de esferovite.
Um abraço :SbOk3: 
PS: ATENÇÃO SEMPRE FORA DO ALCANÇE DAS CRIANÇAS

----------

